# new guy from AB



## ImAddictedtoSB (Mar 19, 2014)

talkinghamster said:


> hey guys i made another thread but put it in the wrong forum:dunno::laugh: im new here and live in a suburb called spruce grove. i hit up the park at rabbit hill and goto lake louise and marmot basin for my mountain fix. i also enjoy dirtbiking.


hey there, im from edmonton and also hit the park at rabbit hill and go to marmot quite often


----------

